# Sooo frustrating!!!



## jimmy (Oct 6, 2008)

I still am struggling to sell our house/business in Scotland ,the market is so slow ,I just want to move and start our new exciting life in Portugal!!!


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



jimmy said:


> I still am struggling to sell our house/business in Scotland ,the market is so slow ,I just want to move and start our new exciting life in Portugal!!!


He Jimmy

You are not the only one stuck, Business to sell and a house to sell and the Euro was at buy 1.1800 today how bad is that.

Hang on in mate it will happen.

Peterfc 666? soon to be No6afreeman " 9th June Decree Absolute "


----------



## jimmy (Oct 6, 2008)

PETERFC said:


> He Jimmy
> 
> You are not the only one stuck, Business to sell and a house to sell and the Euro was at buy 1.1800 today how bad is that.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that,Peter


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Don't give up Jimmy, it will happen and when it does I'll buy the first round for you.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Open the good old scotch, next time you have a possible customer, get him pissed and make it sign before he wakes up


----------



## jimmy (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks guys for the advice ,I hope to get out to Portugal before I start drawing my pension! Ate logo!


----------



## stephanie (Nov 11, 2008)

jimmy said:


> I still am struggling to sell our house/business in Scotland ,the market is so slow ,I just want to move and start our new exciting life in Portugal!!!


Good for you! Despite all the financial doom and gloom things are always happier in the sunshine.

I love my new life over here - even though we are broke, but I would be broke in the UK too and have a big mortgage to worry about.

Good luck selling your house in Scotland.

Stephanie


----------



## jimmy (Oct 6, 2008)

stephanie said:


> Good for you! Despite all the financial doom and gloom things are always happier in the sunshine.
> 
> I love my new life over here - even though we are broke, but I would be broke in the UK too and have a big mortgage to worry about.
> 
> ...


Thats what I think,at least the weathers good no money but as long as I have enough for vinho!!


----------

